# Why aren't there grape or flowers on my vines ?



## mmanto (Jul 6, 2018)

Why aren't there grape or flowers on my recently 2 year transplanted vines aside have lots of growth and leaves


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 7, 2018)

I have had vines try to flower their first year of planting (I did not let them) and others take up to four years before the flower. There are a lot of reasons for the variation including, but not limited to, as soil type, root structure, weather the prior year or this spring, etc.


----------



## mmanto (Jul 14, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> I have had vines try to flower their first year of planting (I did not let them) and others take up to four years before the flower. There are a lot of reasons for the variation including, but not limited to, as soil type, root structure, weather the prior year or this spring, etc.


Thank you.. they are healthy 8 year old / transplated Foch vines... blenty of leaves, but no flowers


----------



## codeman (Jul 14, 2018)

Grapes only produce fruit on 1 year old wood so if you’re trimming off the 1 year old spurs then you’ll only get foliage.


----------



## CK55 (Jul 14, 2018)

codeman said:


> Grapes only produce fruit on 1 year old wood so if you’re trimming off the 1 year old spurs then you’ll only get foliage.


Yep


----------



## mmanto (Oct 27, 2018)

Hello.. its Autumn time here in NJ.. should I cut back my Maréchal Foch..or just let it be and prune in Spring ?


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Oct 28, 2018)

mmanto said:


> Hello.. its Autumn time here in NJ.. should I cut back my Maréchal Foch..or just let it be and prune in Spring ?



Prune it in the spring so that you can trim out winter damage.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Oct 28, 2018)

mmanto said:


> Thank you.. they are healthy 8 year old / transplanted Foch vines... plenty of leaves, but no flowers View attachment 49765



This spot looks to be shaded. Is this so? If so, that can be enough to limit fruiting. If not, if they were my vines, I'd test the plants to see if there is a deficiency. How many vines do you have?


----------



## mmanto (Nov 2, 2018)

7 vines.


----------



## mmanto (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you.. I have so grown some vines from cuttings... do I need to care for these very small / young vines?


----------



## mmanto (Nov 2, 2018)

How can I confirm a Deficiency?


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Nov 2, 2018)

You would need to take either some petioles (stems) or leaves (depending on lab) to a testing lab for analysis. Here is a place near me that does leaves and doesn't cost much. 

http://www.spectrumanalytic.com/


----------



## mmanto (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks. . My vines are dormant now in NJ / November...can I still submit a sample from these plants?


----------



## mmanto (Nov 6, 2018)

Since it near Winter here in NJ...should I cover my Vines roots with dead leaves to protect all my plant from long cold winter?


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Nov 6, 2018)

mmanto said:


> Thanks. . My vines are dormant now in NJ / November...can I still submit a sample from these plants?



Nope. You'll need to wait til next year. Most labs have instructions on what and when to harvest the samples.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Nov 6, 2018)

mmanto said:


> Since it near Winter here in NJ...should I cover my Vines roots with dead leaves to protect all my plant from long cold winter?



It appears that variety is good down to zone 4, so I wouldn't expect winter die off. I mulch my vines with untreated cypress mulch. It helps with weed control and water retention in the soil. Plus it seems to keep the soil in better condition.


----------



## mmanto (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks.. I have very young vines/ 6 inches high .. what does Zone 4 define?


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Nov 11, 2018)

mmanto said:


> Thanks.. I have very young vines/ 6 inches high .. what does Zone 4 define?



Since you are in NJ, it looks like you are either in 6B or 7A. The smaller the number, the colder (and longer) the winter. having a vine rated for Zone 4 means it can withstand Zone 4 winters, which is much colder than NJ, or so it seems according to the zone chart. To be absolutely sure of your zone, consult an online chart by using your zip code. It should tell you closer than me not knowing where you live other than the state. But still, it appears that you are safe with that variety in NJ.


----------



## mmanto (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank you..Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Nov 21, 2018)

Keep us apprised on how your vines progress.

And Happy Thanksgiving to you as well.


----------



## mmanto (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello.. check out attached picks as I just pruned the vines.. hoping to product some grapes this year


----------



## mmanto (Apr 12, 2019)

Attached


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Apr 12, 2019)

To be honest, the vines still look too young for a good crop of grapes. If they were mine, I'd pinch off any inflorescence (baby grape clusters) I find this year and focus and a good root system and a nice truck. Here's a shot of vines I planted last year. Of course these are Top Wire Cordon trained vines and I'll continue to train them this year. These I may let bear a few grapes this year, but I'm still focused on roots and structure at this point. Next year, if all goes well this year, I'll focus on grapes production on these.


----------



## mmanto (Apr 25, 2019)

Got it ..thx


----------



## Kiwi (Apr 26, 2019)

From the texts I have read, year 3 is the first year to consider leaving grapes clusters on the vines. I have heard some vineyards wait till year 4. Let’s the vine concentrate on building root structures and vigour.


----------



## Masbustelo (Apr 26, 2019)

I will throw a caveat regarding no fruit second year. Regarding Northern Hybrids, they have little in common with Vinifera. Depending on the variety, soil and climate, you may well desire to let the vines fruit the second year to avoid extreme vigor.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Apr 26, 2019)

It a judgement call depending on variety and how hardy/vigorous the vine looks. You can always just pinch off some of the inflorescence and have a partial crop, if in doubt.


----------



## Kiwi (Apr 27, 2019)

Agree with both of you. I was assuming Vinifera which is the local trend here.


----------



## mmanto (Jun 8, 2019)

See attached.. my 3rd year replanted Foche vines/ question- should I have fruit on vines already as my Neighbor Vintner has may early bunches on his calistoga grape vines.


----------



## mmanto (Jun 8, 2019)

Here are pics.


----------



## mmanto (Jun 8, 2019)

Check out my 3rd year transplantes Foche Vines / should I have clusters on vines as my neighbor Vintner has many clusters on his calistoga grapes.


----------



## mmanto (Jun 8, 2019)

Sorry.. my neighbor Vintner 
Is growing Cayuga and has many clusters..!


----------



## Masbustelo (Jun 8, 2019)

I have some Verona that I was a little late with growth getting to my top wire. The cordons were apparently to small, too immature, not enough hours on sun last year. So, I have lots of growth, but zero fruit clusters. Everything is getting everything established ,and next year, I should have full production. I don't want to be critical, but it almost seems like you have no trellis, and haven't established cordons.


----------



## mmanto (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you I am trying to establish a strong root system and have vines Climb without structure. Do you think a more formal trellis will increase the production of clusters ?


----------



## Masbustelo (Jun 9, 2019)

You should study trellising concepts. You either need to go with top cordon or vertical shoot positioning. There are other options but what I have said is two choices to get you going.


----------



## cideriswine (Jun 10, 2019)

Some of the pictures look like the grape plants are in the shade, how much sun do they get?


----------



## mmanto (Jun 16, 2019)

The vines get sun as I kept the vines growing wild to strengthen the root system since I replanted them 2 years ago. I have Cardons but should I now cut back the vines and just focus on the cardons and trellis?


----------



## mmanto (Jun 16, 2019)

Just cleaned / pruned and created trellis... maybe this will accelerate fruit growth? Thoughts?


----------



## Masbustelo (Jun 16, 2019)

The vines show up with the preblossoms very early. Then they grow the leaves and shoots. They aren't going to fruit for you this year. If the shoots get adequate sun, water, fertilizer, and disease protection they will fruit next year


----------



## mmanto (Jun 25, 2019)

Masbustelo said:


> The vines show up with the preblossoms very early. Then they grow the leaves and shoots. They aren't going to fruit for you this year. If the shoots get adequate sun, water, fertilizer, and disease protection they will fruit next year


Thank you.. I think your unfortunately correct.. no fruit this year.


----------



## BigH (Jun 25, 2019)

Just read through this entire thread. I don't know why your shoots didn't produce fruit clusters this year. Did you get hit with a late frost? Were the shoots growing from one year old wood? Primary buds growing from 1 year old wood should produce fruit. My guess is that your growth is from secondary and tertiary buds, or perhaps base buds, resulting from either a late frost or winter kill.

With respect to the pruning and leaf pulling that you did in your last pics, my advice is to to never do that again. Vines are not going to produce fruit clusters in response to that kind of summer pruning. They are going to produce lateral shoots and more vegetation. Laterals emanating from green shoots do not fruit.

Summer pruning of healthy vegetation normally falls into one of these groups

water sprout and sucker removal
shooting thinning because you have too many shoots trying to produce fruit
cluster thinning
leaf pulling to get clusters into the sun
hedging the tops of shoots on a VSP because they have outgrown the trellis
skirting shoots from TWC or GDC that are hitting the ground
H


----------



## mmanto (Jun 26, 2019)

What type of fertilizer and disease protection should I consider for these small batch of Foche vines ?


----------



## mmanto (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you.. the Winter was mild as I had overgrown the vines without pruning fi the last 2 years/ I will leave it alone rest of year as the plants still look healthily and creeping up my trellis very aggressively. I'm very confused on what could be the issue.


----------

